# Yeast not working



## jkhlt1210 (2/6/14)

G'day guys what do I do if I've pitched the yeast but it's not working??? Pitch another lot??


----------



## TheWiggman (2/6/14)

Depends on a few things. 
What yeast?
How long ago did you pitch it?
What makes you think it's not working?
What's the temp of the brew?
Give it at least 48h to show signs of activity assuming temp and conditions are right. You should see the krausen forming on top of the beer when it's working and the specific gravity will drop. The bubbler won't necessarily bubble. 
Also make sure the temp is in the right range for the yeast. I'm guessing it's an ale, so the temp of the wort should be about 18°C. If it's 15 or below, this will extend the lag time and if low enough will cause it to stall. Just raise the temp to address. 
One of the cardinal rules of brewing: be patient.


----------



## lukiferj (2/6/14)

^Nailed it


----------



## jkhlt1210 (2/6/14)

True true I only put it down yesterday so I'll chill until I need to worry. Was just a bit rushed throwing it in. It's bry 97 by the way


----------



## lukiferj (2/6/14)

Good luck with it. I personally have had dramas with this yeast 3 times but others seem to have no issues. Always rehydrated as per manufacturers instructions.


----------



## professional_drunk (2/6/14)

Bry is a slow starter. Just wait for it.


----------



## TheWiggman (2/6/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71445-danstar-bry-97/ - plenty of info here. Looks like it's going to be a long 48h for you!


----------



## verysupple (2/6/14)

I've had mixed experiences with BRY-97. Sometimes I've had "normal" lag time (8 - 12 hours), others have been ~48 hours. The good thing about it is that when it does start, it rips through it really fast. It's kind of like nothing, nothing, nothing, krausen, then BAM, it's at FG.


----------



## sp0rk (2/6/14)

My latest batch of BRY97 took 3 full days to show any signs of fermentation, even with using 2 packs and rehydrating
Gotta be patient with this one


----------



## jkhlt1210 (2/6/14)

Ok thanks everyone looks like patience is the key!!


----------



## jkhlt1210 (3/6/14)

ITS WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!! My first big boy beer is killing it now!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!!!! Goddamn I'm excited!!!!!!!!!


----------

